# 'One Mans Dream'



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

I've had my 33GTR for a year and taken it to "Stage1" with current spec here. As you can see it currently has an emphasis on track/road use and I'm very happy with how it handles.

I reached the point most of us get to however.....the need for MORE from the engine  

So how to spec the upgrade? I spent some time considering individual parts and what might best go with what. All too bloody hard 

In the end, I proved engines are like art...."I may not know engines, but I know what I like" 

So with a compete disregard for physics and the limits of engines, I armed myself with a ruler , and set about drawing the result I wanted. The chart below shows my current outputs compared to 'the Dream' output.










As you can see, 'the Dream' lacks a few curves  and is also unrealistic in a number of ways. BUT...it does illustrate the result I wanted. This was a function of torque not power...Why 500lbft? Seemed like a good round number to me  

{Note...biased opinions follow  }








has done all the previous work with tuning on the







and I've been v happy with the results to date.

I spent some time with Mark and Dan going through their increasing library of data from the







, and whilst no one car from the library had produced 'the Dream', the library was invaluable in confirming the final direction. In the end though the spec was down to Mark and Dan with the objective of delivering 'the Dream'...

One easy decision was a capacity increase (HKS 2.8) and the bottom end parts to go with it....










I did consider an OSG 3.0 but ultimately price was the deciding factor against.

By far the hardest choice was which turbo charger. None of the off the shelf units appeared to do be quite right. It was a bit like Goldilocks and the 3 Bears....this ones too big, this ones too small....we needed one that was juuuust right. 


A hybrid single from Turbo Dynamics







was chosen. Cross fingers it delivers....If it doesnt at least with the top mounted single it can be changed with less fuss (ahh you say...the trusty 'single' argument!! - it did have some bearing in this instance).










Needed this to go with it......










mmmmmmm....stainless!! This is so cool


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Where are we now? We are here....



















End of Part ONE....stay tuned


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice post Harry...will be keeping an eye on your thread to see how things develop


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Love that manifold Harry, Is it an off the shelf item or bespoke ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very cool and very original! :smokin: 

Looking forward to part 2


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great thread Harry, is the rest in weekly episodes...? 

As I said to you a few months back, dreams do sometimes come true, here's hoping that yours does, you deserve it.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Ah, so thats the turbo Mark was hinting at a month or so back  

Good Post Harry. Hope the combination works out the way you want it to. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Hope it all works out the way you want it Harry Looks like it will be when finished


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice one Harry,

You'll have a car fast enough to get you and your Aussie mates out of trouble when the Rugby is on again !!!     

Looking forward to the updates,

James.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

cheers all

Jason - the manifold is off the shelf from HKS - part of a TO4 setup kit


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looking good dude! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Pictures with writing is always so much more enjoyable.  Good luck with the build up, Harry, and keep chasing the dream - you'll get there!

Cya O!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice write up and pictures. When is the car due back?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Due back in two weeks for running in.....


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*Part 2*

Latest from the Farm.....

Pics from Saturday morning (poor light/poor camera/poor cameraman dont do it justice) 

Not quite finished installation....

























Late in the afternoon it was started for the first time. A spokesman from the Farm was quoted as saying "it sounds nice".

Pick up next week.....


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

What rad is it you've got in their Harry?
Quite noticabley different in the 3rd pic because it's so shiny!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome Harry.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Mark

I believe its a Greddy...










polished top tank, engraved/embossed GReddy logo, core dimensions 632x375x48mm


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*The latest*

Picked her up on Saturday a week ago and returned to the Farm yesterday with the new engine now having done 850 (limited to .8 bar/4000rpm) miles.

Observations so far....feels strong and hits the .8 bar limit before 4000 rpm.

Will be mapped in the next few weeks...stay "tuned" 

For those interested the updated spec is here

Other changes....

Tyres

replaced the worn out Dunlop Formula Rs







with Pirelii P Zero Corsas.









According to the tin it says that "The most significant feature of the P Zero Corsa is that its tread pattern is both directional and asymmetric in design. The asymmetric concept features an outer shoulder area which is almost a racing slick, therefore offering maximum adhesion particularly in hard cornerning, whilst the directional grooves in the centre and inner part of the tread are designed to partially maintain the wet handling and anti-aquaplaning features necessary for all-weather performance."

Why the change? Whilst the Rs were a fantastic tyre they were awful in the wet. Not convinced the Corsas will be significantly better, but I'll try them once and see how they compare.

Discs and Pads

Replaced the "warped" discs with new ones which will run Pagid RS-15 Greys. The previous discs were run predominantly with Ferrodo DS2500s, with the Pagids put on towards the end of the discs life. Initial observations were that the Pagids ran coller than the Ferrodos. We'll see if these discs avoid warping.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Great story Harry !!

PS: Love the first pic on your website  

I see you have an HKS CAMP, can you give me some details about it? (what is needed and all, maybe some pics)

Love to see your new motor at Spa soon


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Simon

deja vu - try this one


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

D'oh 

I remember asking someone once upon a time  Guess it was you LOL


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*10.1.04*

Put on the dyno last week, but didnt produce the goods . The potential of the turbo would still appear to be there, but higher boost was producing no further gains above 1.2bar. It would appear to be able unable to flow the necessary air...

So, a change of cams made last week and all ready to be rerun on the dyno next week. Cross fingers 

Took a couple of better pics today.....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Keep us posted Harry. 

Any initial impressions on the Corsas?

I've decided to give the Kumho V70As a try, had a chat and a look at the Autosport show today...


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Just out of interest Harry, how far off your 'one mans dream' goals did you get with the previous set of cams and at 1.2 bar.

Look forward to hearing the outcome from next weeks dyno time.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Pete - Corsas on road were fine. It was a bit wet whilst I was running in and they didnt feel unsettled at all. Not that I was trying too hard... You havent worn those Vredesteins out allready have you 

Mark - far enough off to warrant a  . Good news though was:

1 - came on full boost at 4000rpm 
2 - torque was flat for a good few thousand rpm 

If I'm really keen I'll add to Kingsleys cam comparison thread after this is all over


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Harry said:


> *You havent worn those Vredesteins out allready have you *


 Not yet, 3 are as new (one is new) and one has some minor damage. As a road tyre, they are superb but not up to severe track use in the dry... I may sell them on or keep them for road use only. This is the Kumho V70A...


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Peter, are those the ones that are called 'Victoracer' or something liek that.
If so, they're big time popular in the states with the autocross guys....a good tyre by all accounts.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mark,

No, that's the V700 I think... Not sure if they are available over here but I'll find out.

Sorry to digress Harry, is the breather from the exhaust cam cover actually connected to the intake or it blanked off inside?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

I believe the exhaust side is connected to the intake. Its blocked off from the compressor intake side though (even though the hose is there)


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*14.1.04*

Reran on Monday - much improved on different cams

However, some small damage to the compressor was noticed (no idea how), so it needed replacing. Assume it had an effect.

Thats been replaced now so should be rerun again this week.

All going well there will be two maps done one on 97RON and one on 106RON


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow! Your car looks so nice Harry, must be getting on for one of the nicest 33's in the country! I have seen it a couple of times down at the farm (like when you were having the carbon prop shaft fitted) and it was impressive then but now.....

...What turbo is yours based on by the way, it cant be a T04 as surely that isnt big enough to flow the power your after, unless ofcourse it has been massively modified by Turbo Dynamics!!!

Anthony.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *What turbo is yours based on by the way, it cant be a T04 as surely that isnt big enough to flow the power your after, unless ofcourse it has been massively modified by Turbo Dynamics!!!*


As an educated guess id say it was a GT35R with a 1.05 a/r exhaust housing and the .70 a/r compressor housing.

No doubt Turbo Dynamics have renamed it MD*** and claimed it was all their work as usual  

Rated to a real world 650bhp or thereabouts (tho probably not on pump fuel).


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers guys

Turbo is a GT40 ball bearing core, GT35 turbine size and GT40 compressor size. As for the trim, wheels, etc.... couldnt tell you....some of it I gather is TDs own spec. TD rate it to flow 65lbs.

should go on dyno again tomorrow


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Harry said:


> *Turbo is a GT40 ball bearing core, GT35 turbine size and GT40 compressor size. As for the trim, wheels, etc.... couldnt tell you....some of it I gather is TDs own spec. TD rate it to flow 65lbs.
> *


Woo 

By sounds of it i was dead right, a GT35R.

A GT35R is GT40 comp (tho i could see that in the pics) and GT35 Turbine (1.06 a/r, not 1.05 i said earlier, but youd never notice a difference in .01!).

Compressor will be a 52 trim T04S wheel.

Me, knowing Turbo Dynamics very well, would presume its a 84 trim turbine wheel, to make it a off the shelf 1.06 a/r ex housing GT35R, in that spec Garrett rate it to 60lbs/min (still good for 650 odd, possibly a touch more, ive seen it rated to 700 in some places)

Bloody good and popular turbo :smokin: 

Slightly off topic- What vernier cam pulleys you got on your car?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Steve - they are Apexi


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*15.1.04*

Today was a good day









After a quick exhaust comparison - looks like a "Silent" Hi-Power is going on to replace my Dual Drager...much better results with this one.

Only downside today was that there was a fuel supply problem developing at higher rpm which should get sorted in the next day or so. Dont ask me to explain it....I'm no mechanic 

So results of todays efforts are below. These were on 97RON at 1.6 bar. 1.6bar reached at 4100rpm. Due to fuel problem this is not final, and no Cool Blue today  

Still, happy with the result so far  stay tuned for more....more to come  

("touched up" to compensate for bad scan - results are dynapack @ hubs)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Result !!

Nice one Harry.

Glad to see things are coming around for you.

Make the most of tomorrow  ......git !!    

J.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

cheers James - sorry


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No worries chap    

Hope it gets sorted...........fingers crossed.

J.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Peak power at about 6300rpm is quite low - was this due to fuelling problem at higher revs that you mention? It looks like you'd get a fair bit more power if it subsequently peaks around the 7500rpm mark. Good results though - lots of nice torque!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I might come down anyway just to be nosey.

I havent got anything else to do, and I just love being near modified metal !!

J.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looking very juicy! Nice one!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Considering the fueling problem, those graphs are looking sweet  :smokin:

Looking forward with interest to see the results when all else is sorted


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice, with the fueling sorted you could be looking at a 700bhp (flywheel) car. Very impressive.

Anthony.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking very impressive.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*Excellent thread*

Good stuff Harry, I watch with keen interest. Yes, it would be good if you could do the cam comparison thing.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Problem with the feed in the fuel tank (I think) was fixed today. Will drop in tomorrow for a closer look - maybe even take it for a drive


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*17.1.04*

The HKS







is now on......































Unfortunately I have lost that stealth "Dual Draggar" look, but I can probably live with that  

V concerned that would be too loud. so a quick noise test - static at 6000rpm, 0.5m 45degrees from exhaust - came in at a surprising 92db. 

Lastly went for a quick drive....felt quick


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I too went from a Dual Dragger to a Silent Hi-Power and have been impressed at just how civilised it is when cruising.... sounds nice when standing on the loud pedal too.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Harry, do you have any dyno graphs that show the difference the exhaust made?

I agree the Silent Hi-Power sounds gorgeous. I find myself parking with a few more revs than necesary just so that I (and everyone else) can hear it!

Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Soooo......

Did it all get sorted yesterday and what was the result???

J.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice looking 'zorst Harry. Now you have to be really sad and post up a wav file of it! 

Howsie


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

kingsley said:


> *Harry, do you have any dyno graphs that show the difference the exhaust made?
> *


Not with me - I'm waiting until Mark/Dan finish with it and then I'll get a download of all the runs and post up a few comparisons (cams, exhaust, fuel)



bladerider said:


> *Did it all get sorted yesterday and what was the result???
> *


James - hasn't been back on since Thursday. I think they said Tuesday looked free   

jokes aside - it should get back on next week....it needs to be, I'm going to Bedford on 31st Jan.



> _Originally posted by Howsie_
> *Now you have to be really sad and post up a wav file of it!
> *


I was going to, but now I'll just look sad If you're desperate HKS have a sound sample  on their site


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

I guess that sound file is from a Silent Hi-Power fitted to an Impreza then


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Harry said:


> * I think they said Tuesday looked free
> *


Ahem............


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*19.1.04*

no charts - only verbal, but on 106RON fuel made

505 ftlbs torque

and 

569 bhp power

usual disclaimer applies - dynapack, at hubs, etc, etc 

similarly shaped curves I believe

nearly finished....


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Ooooh, very nice...very nice indeed !


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Most impressive.....should go rather well


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Ohhhhh a beast!

Thats getting on for 650bhp flywheel then! awesome.

The most impressive thing is the torque figure though, 500ft/lbs is a huge amount.

Nice car Harry.

Anthony.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: 19.1.04*



Harry said:


> *
> 505 ftlbs torque
> 
> and
> ...


Coool, esp the torque, which isnt a GTR thing really is it, lol.

At what revs was peak power (and torque). Is it a v.wide powerband?

Welldone :smokin:


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

How hard/easy is it for you to switch from the race fuel to pump fuel?

Drain the tank, fuel lines, map (probably easy) etc?

Lee


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Steve - torque/power band - see the chart (from 97RON runs) below - I gather the curve is the same, just higher...










Lee - Map switching made easy.....

1 - plug hose into handy drain attachment off fuel line - see pic below - spot the unplugged hose on the left of the plenum near the strut brace










2 - put hose into jerry can
3 - press handy switch on dash to run fuel pump with engine off
4 - turn off switch when tank empty
5 - fill with Cool Blue.....
6 - Change map on F-Con Pro
7 - Start driving

Very COOL......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That really is bloody impressive.

Where do we queue for a passenger ride ?    

I NEED to sample a high powered car - just so i know what i'm missing.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Thats a very nice setup you have there Harry and an even more impressive result in terms on grunt and power. I'm sure Mark and Dan are happy with those results 

Top result!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Harry, fantastic result - fantastic torque, amazing. Any idea how much power and torque it made on 97RON? You mentioned there was a fuel pickup problem at the time those graphs were created ...


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

lovely


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

WOW !!

What a great result you got Harry, Im really pleased for you. I cant wait to see Mark and Dan tomorrow so I can find out all about it, you must be well chuffed.

  

J.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Daz said:


> *Where do we queue for a passenger ride ?
> 
> I NEED to sample a high powered car - just so i know what i'm missing. *


31st January - Bedford track day - be there  



kingsley said:


> *Any idea how much power and torque it made on 97RON? You mentioned there was a fuel pickup problem at the time those graphs were created ... *


Dont have any charts since the last one - will get hold of them later this week. I gather it didnt help the output much - just stopped it running lean



bladerider said:


> *I cant wait to see Mark and Dan tomorrow so I can find out all about it, you must be well chuffed.
> *


James - havent you heard, they will both be out driving mine all day tomorrow


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Harry said:


> *James - havent you heard, they will both be out driving mine all day tomorrow   *


Stoppit !!!

Now you're just being mean !!    

J.:smokin:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Stoppit !!!
> 
> Now you're just being mean !!
> 
> J.:smokin: *


 enjoy tomorrow, best of luck. Will be looking for the results post tomorrow night


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome Harry, I'll be at Bedford on the 31st as well. Can't wait to see your car go 

How does your car deal with noise regs mate?? They are pretty tight at Bedford nowadays and last time I was there in November a few people struggled and had to retire for the day  

I'm not talking about silly loud scoobys or unsilenced Bike engined stuff either. A standard 996 GT3 Porsche struggled as I remember.

Bedford is the DADDY track though... just love it there soooo much


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*Bedford*



Porkie said:


> *Awesome Harry, I'll be at Bedford on the 31st as well. Can't wait to see your car go
> 
> How does your car deal with noise regs mate?? They are pretty tight at Bedford nowadays and last time I was there in November a few people struggled and had to retire for the day
> 
> ...


Never been to Bedford, but had heard the reputation for being tight on noise. I have tested mine using the same static test they do (6000rpm, 0.5m 45degrees from exhaust) and it came in at a surprising 92db. 

see you there


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

You can't fail the static test at Bedford. They just give you a red sticker instead of a green one so that the marshalls are aware of cars that may cause a problem. Sadly its the drive by you may struggle with mate.

They are incredibly helpful at Bedford so hopefully you will be able to sort something out though.

I have my fingers crossed for you as its a stunning place although a little confusing at first. This is due to the lack of landmarks and barriers. However its this lack of 'scenary' combined with the HUGE runoff areas that enable you to push even something as powerful as your car safely to the limit and beyond.

I've been to Bedford over 30 times now and had alot of advanced instruction there, so if you find yourself short of a passenger early on, let me know mate. I went round with Rocket Ron last time there and taught him all I knew.... that didn't take long though  fooook me that man can drive, awesomely fast


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Porkie said:


> *I've been to Bedford over 30 times now and had alot of advanced instruction there, so if you find yourself short of a passenger early on, let me know mate. *


Cheers mate - thanks


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

nice car mate, want to give me one of those skylines in the background of this photo. go on


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*One mans dream*

Hi Harry,

Awesome result mate, no doubt you have inspired a few more Skyline owners with that write up and result me included.

I had a couple of questions out of curiosity more than anything else. What is the sensor you have showing on the HKS hardpipe kit? Reason I ask is I don't have one on the Greddy hard pipe kit I fitted. Also what Front bumper and splitter is that "I want one"

Good luck with the car, I was considering some 2510's maybe time for a re-think!

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: One mans dream*

Cheers Kev



kgleeson said:


> *What is the sensor you have showing on the HKS hardpipe kit? Reason I ask is I don't have one on the Greddy hard pipe kit I fitted. *


 Funny you should ask. I noticed this after I took the pic (it wasnt there a week before) and asked this myself, no response yet. I believe it measures the air temp/pressure after the intercooler (but not sure) and is probably a feed to the F-ConV Pro. I say this because the Pro wasnt fitted the week before



kgleeson said:


> *Also what Front bumper and splitter is that "I want one"
> *


 The front bumper and splitter are standard fitment to UK 33GTRs. I hate it myself and would rather change it to something else but its not a priority at the moment.

cheers


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*Bedford 31.1.04*

Picked her up on Friday night...

Bit tentative driving her home in the wet. Woke Saturday to find it still wet but windy as well....

Headed North up M1 to Bedford...me thinking this is excellent, feels strong, sounds awsome, Pirelli Corsas feel good in the wet....I eventually realised the boost controller was off so only running 1-1.1 bar - cool even more to come!! Controlled my enthusiasm and left it off all the way to Bedford...

Arrived at Bedford...still very wet and windy. Failed static noise test  - but testers put it down to being too windy.

However....circuit was 2.5miles instead of the expected 4, and the layout looked like a blind man had put it together (the GT circuit was being worked on). With a 100 cars turned up it got a bit crowded on track

RMA did come good during the day and advised that they would provide a free replacement day in November - least they could do, but more than some might have done!

Built myself up to 1.3 then 1.6bar...and doesnt she go   Didnt get black flagged for noise either 

Too much right foot puts the back out a lot easier now, but a joy to play with in the corners, try to keep her on the limit without going to far - so much fun!!  Cant wait for the "dry" season!

Even managed to keep the GTR on the hard stuff, unlike some Porsche drivers I could mention


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Only flew off once!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Porkie said:


> *You can't fail the static test at Bedford. They just give you a red sticker *


Told ya  Glad you had a good day! Its a great place, and pleased your car did the business. Couldn't make it down due to failing the booze meter in the morning....


----------

